# Betta plush!



## rockin3 (Jun 15, 2011)

So I commissioned a betta plush from an etsy seller. Anyway, the pics don't do it justice. It is so cuttteee!

Here are the photos I gave her:


















And here's the plush:



















Isn't that awesome? Anyway, not sure if she'll make any more, but if you are interested, the seller was "cheek and stitch."


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh my gosh I want one!!!!! It's so cute.. No, wait, I want 7!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i need all 8 of my betta's like those o.o


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I wonder what an HM would look like owo


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i wonder how a CT will look like XP


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh my gawd!! How precious! I'm looking her up now!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

only i had money >-< i would love one of Cookie, Puddles, and Echo


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Yea, after looking her up I realise I don't have the 20-25$ for the toy plus shipping  If my sister still lived here I could have had her copy a pattern and make me one (she was into making felt stuffed toys)... Oh well.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

How cute!


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I missed this post. That is so cute!! I have to check out the store  

I made a needle felted betta a few days ago but my dogs got to it and tore it apart again lol. The only thing that survived on it was the body and tail. I think they ate the pectorals. :/ If I get around to redoing it I will post.  I had red wool and was making a veiltail off the Betta Territory veil tail standard picture. It was nothing super looking since I just started out in the craft but looked kinda like your guy.


----------



## Sprinkles55 (Jul 3, 2012)

This is the cutest thing I have EVER seen!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Omigosh! Thats darling! *googles it now*


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

Soooooo Cute !!! Geeee....I could put it by Sparkle's tank to amuse him :lol:

BTW....your little guy looks just like mine :redyay:


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh-My-Gosh. So cute! I want one really badly. Hmmm maybe I could make one....nah it would never be this good. lol


----------

